# Newbie!



## Lahebeth (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself since this is my first time in here. Thanks Jade Tigress for the invite! My husband and I both train in Ryukyu Kempo karate. I have been involved in martial arts for only about 2 months now, but I love it with a passion! I am testing for my first belt (orange) next week and my hubby is testing for his blue belt. 

We are working with our Sensei in a ministry that uses martial arts to prevent assault and abuse and empower and support survivors of assault and abuse, called Armor of Protection. We are just getting started and are hoping to do our first seminar (as AOP) very soon. 

I look forward to meeting and chatting w/ some of you!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 31, 2006)

Great to have you here Lahebeth~!!

Sounds like you have a 'Plan' and I hope you have great success~!!


Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..I recently made a similar offer to a local Christian bookstore/ coffee house..The best of luck with the program...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, lahebeth.  It's wonderful to hear what you're doing.  People like you make the world better.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome.  Good luck with the program.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi!! Hope the program works out for you and good luck on your first testing.

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay with us!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## still learning (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and may you work for the ministry be very successful.....Aloha


----------



## kelly keltner (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome


----------



## green meanie (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, I pray the best for your ministry.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, lahebeth.  Sounds like you are doing some really good things with your training to share it with others.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Gemini (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Lahebeth! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Lahebeth (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks, guys!!  Am enjoying the place already!  Have a great day all!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 31, 2006)

So glad to see you here Lahebeth!!! WooHoo! artyon:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Board!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tkd_jen (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Good luck with your plans and your upcoming belt test!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome - enjoy reading and posting - I look forward to hearing (okay, reading) more from you.

Shalom Aleichem


----------



## Lahebeth (Apr 3, 2006)

My husband and I are testing Thurs. Me for my orange belt and him for his blue.  I'm sooo nervous because I don't like to do stuff in front of people, but it will be cool.  Sensei keeps reminding me I'm more than ready and my technique and form is already better than a lot of yellow belts.  Wish I had as much confidence in me!  lol   Thanks for the interest and the kind words everyone!!  I'll let you know how it goes Thursday!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 3, 2006)

*Welcome!*
artyon:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 4, 2006)

Lahebeth, welcome! :wavey:  I'm glad to have another "sister" with us on MartialTalk.

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2006)

Lahebeth said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself since this is my first time in here. Thanks Jade Tigress for the invite! My husband and I both train in Ryukyu Kempo karate. I have been involved in martial arts for only about 2 months now, but I love it with a passion! I am testing for my first belt (orange) next week and my hubby is testing for his blue belt.
> 
> We are working with our Sensei in a ministry that uses martial arts to prevent assault and abuse and empower and support survivors of assault and abuse, called Armor of Protection. We are just getting started and are hoping to do our first seminar (as AOP) very soon.
> 
> I look forward to meeting and chatting w/ some of you!


I think it's a great sounding program as it seems to re-assert the loss of power when it was taken away from them the first (?) time. Victims would feel so less so (powerless) when they're empowered again to know that next time (if ever... and hopefully it'll be never) they'll be able to DO something about stopping it. 
Welcome and good luck to your work.


----------



## Lahebeth (Apr 7, 2006)

My hubby and I both passed our belt tests last night!  I got my orange belt!!  I have color now!  Whoohoo!  I was very pleased with how it went because I was scared to death before we started.  I got a really high score too.   Wasn't bad at all, piece of cake.  lol


----------



## Lahebeth (Apr 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I think it's a great sounding program as it seems to re-assert the loss of power when it was taken away from them the first (?) time. Victims would feel so less so (powerless) when they're empowered again to know that next time (if ever... and hopefully it'll be never) they'll be able to DO something about stopping it.
> Welcome and good luck to your work.


 
Thanks! The program has indeed done wonders for me. I'm not living in fear anymore and I feel strong and confident now. I can't begin to tell ya'all what it was like for me to finally realize I would be able to fight back and defend myself if something ever does happen again. 

Btw, does anybody know how you would change the belt rank color that appears under your name, or is that a set forum thing?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome Lahebeth!  My apologies for not seeing this earlier.  I hope you find our community helpful.  I look forward to your posts. :wavey:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2006)

Lahebeth said:
			
		

> Btw, does anybody know how you would change the belt rank color that appears under your name, or is that a set forum thing?



It is a set forum thing.  That color belt corresponds to how many posts you make, not with your actual belt color.

- Ceicei


----------



## Lahebeth (Apr 7, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> It is a set forum thing. That color belt corresponds to how many posts you make, not with your actual belt color.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Ah, ok that makes sense.  Thanks.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2006)

Lahebeth said:
			
		

> My hubby and I both passed our belt tests last night!  I got my orange belt!!  I have color now!  Whoohoo!  I was very pleased with how it went because I was scared to death before we started.  I got a really high score too.   Wasn't bad at all, piece of cake.  lol



*Congratulations to you and your hubby! 
artyon:
*​


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations, Lahebeth!!! :ultracool


----------

